# Tire Pressure Low even after putting putting air in it?



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry on the repeat word in subject >


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jaye3rd89, have you rotated the tires and if so was the TPMS reset for the new locations? I'm asking because it is possible that it's a different tire that's low. Also the TPMS in my 2012 ECO MT reads about 4 PSI below the actual pressure.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

My guess would be that your tires have been rotated at some point without resetting the TPMS properly. Look at the other tires and I bet one of them will show high and in reality it's a different tire that is low. If none of them stick out try letting a lot of air out of the supposed low tire and then look through the 4 tire pressures and again I bet one of them will register very low but not the correct one. Dealers mess this up soometimes.

There is a delay (maybe 20 seconds) between adding air and the sensors updating but I don't think that is your issue.


----------



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

Last thing ive had done to the car was a oil change and tire rotation back on 8/09/14.

The message didn't pop up until yesterday


----------



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

Had that done at Firestone


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

Does sound like they may not have done the TPMS properly, I would check the other tires with gauge to find the real one thats low (if that hasn't been done yet)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jaye3rd89 said:


> Last thing ive had done to the car was a oil change and tire rotation back on 8/09/14.
> 
> The message didn't pop up until yesterday


Colder temperatures? Pressure goes up and down based on air temperature.


----------



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

If gotten slightly colder as it transition to fall weather here in GA but wouldnt say its drastic change lol ill check all the tires when I get home. I checked that one since it had alert for it


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check them all. I really think your TPMS doesn't know where the sensors are.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

We certainly understand your concern, jaye3rd89. Although we're not certified technicians and we're unable to offer technical advice, we'd like to look further into your tire pressure difficulties. Shoot us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if our help is needed. We look forward to hearing from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

Good Afternoon all. Since my original tire inflator wanted to stop working I bought a Slime digital inflator from autozone this morning. Before I started the car I decided to record what the DIC said.

*front left gave an error of needing air*

FL:27 FR:29
RL:28 RR:39


When I placed the inflator to it this is what I got:

FL:41 FR:29.5
RL:29.5 RR:28.5

I let some of the air out in FL and inflate them all back to 35. (Has a newt feature to automatically stop at w/e psi you program it to.

Now the DIC say 34 except RL which is 33.

Not getting the error anymore


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Front Left and Right Rear are reversed. I suspect all four of your tire TPMS locations are wrong. If using the standard front to rear, crossover to front rotation you have had three tire rotations since the TPMS was relearned. This is why the car didn't detect the pressure change on the Front Left tire. Take this information back to where you had them rotated and have them do the TPMS relearn process.


----------

